# Battery for Grizzly 350



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Posted this on another forum but thought I'd see what answers I got here too. 

I have a 2008 Grizzly 350 that I mainly use for putting around at the deer lease. It doesn't get a whole lot of use and rarely sees mud, water, etc. Battery is dead and I'm looking for a replacement. The EverStart at Walmart looks like it's $89.88 for the same size that's in there now. Seems high since a new Yuasa is only $10 more. What's everyone using? Don't want to break the bank if I can avoid it since I don't have any additional accessories that I'm running and never will. It came with the Yuasa YTX14AH. Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Any gel cell battery. Little more expensive but hold a charge a lot longer. If you don't want to break the bank, just go back stock. Good luck


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the help! Green sent.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*battery*

Check with O'reilly auto parts I got a gel cell battery a couple months ago from them for my Honda and it was 70.00 Gel cell is for sure how you want to go and if it sits for long periods of time between uses slap a battery tender on it they really extend the life of the battery.


----------

